# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس السيرة النبوية والتاريخ والتراجم >  الحجاج بن يوسف الثقفي(مناقشة)

## تميمي ابوعبدالله

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

                                        بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اود أيها الأخوة ان افتح الموضوع عن الحجاج بن يوسف الثقفي ولدي عنه سؤالات عن حياته واريد منكم الاجابة وفقكم ورعاكم..

    أبدأ.....

س  هل الحجاج من تابعين؟

س  هل الحجاج تولى الخلافة بعد عبدالملك بن مروان؟

س  هل الحجاج كافر اذا كان لا وهل يجوز الدعاء له بالرحمة؟

س هل من صحابي او تابعي في زمن الحجاج؟

س من هو صحاب او تابعي الذي دعا على الحجاج؟

س  هل المبير هو الحجاج؟

س هل صح الحديث الرسول :صلى الله عليه وسلم: انه قال لشخص اذا رأيت الحجاج فقل له لا بارك الله فيك؟

----------------------------

ملاحظة(ان كان في وورد عن حياة الحجاج كامل فلا تبخلوا علي وفقكم الله ورعاكم

                                انتظركم

----------


## التقرتي

قد لقي عبد الله بن عمر و قتل عبد الله بن الزبير و رأى  سهل بن سعد و هو صحابي  فهو على هذا تابعي

اما الخلافة فهو ليس بخليفة 

اما الكفر فهو ليس بكافر و الاحسن عدم الدخول في هذه المسألة فهي بينه و بين ربه

التابعي الذي دعى عليه قبل موته هو سعيد بن جبير رحمه الله


اما ما ذكرته من حديث فلم اجد له اصلا في كتب السنة و الله اعلم

----------


## تميمي ابوعبدالله

اخي هل هؤلاء صخحبة  عبدالله بن عمر  عبد الله بن الزبير  سهل بن سعد 
واتمنى ان تذكر لي قصتهم مع الحجاج حبذا لوكان كتاب سيرة الحجاج


اما الخلافة فهو ليس بخليفة 

اخي لقيت قصة بين الغلام والحجاج مارأيك

الحجاج بن يوسف, والغلام الهاشمي(من روائع القَصَص) 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
بدون مقدمات .. هذه قصة رائعة جدا" ..منقوله(ملطوووش

----------


## المجولي

قال عنه الإمام الذهبي رحمه الله في ( سير أعلام النبلاء ) : " نسبُّه ولا نحبه ، بل نبغضه في الله فإن ذلك من أوثق عرى الإيمان . وله حسنات مغمورة في بحر ذنوبه ، وأمره إلى الله ، وله توحيد في الجملة ، ونظراء من ظلمة الجبابرة والأمراء " 

وهو تابعي ، ولم يتول الخلافة فلم يكن يوما خليفة .. 

أما مسألة كفره أم لا فالحق أنه يُتوقف فيه .. فمن السلف من يرى أنه كافر كـ ( الحسن ) ، ومن يرى بعدم 
كفره كـ ( ابن سيرين ) .. فهذه بينه وبين ربه .

أما عن التابعين في زمانه ، فأذكر منهم عبد الله بن الزبير ، وسعيد بن جبير ، وقد قتل كليهما !!

أما عن ( المبير ) فقد قال شيخ الإسلام ( ابن تيمية ) : " وأما المبير فهو الحجاج بن يوسف الثقفي وكان منحرفا عن علي وأصحابه ، فكان هذا من النواصب " .. 

أما الحديث فكما قال أخي التقرتي لم أجد له أصلا .. 

كنت قد وجدت كتابا في ( معرض الكتاب الدولي بالقاهرة ) ، وهو رسالة ماجستير أو دكتوراة - لا أذكر - عن الحجاج 
بعنوان : " الحجاج بن يوسف الثقفي ، المفترى عليه " .. وكنت قد نويت أن أشتريه ولكن لم يوفقني الله لشرائه .. 

لكن العنوان أفزعني حقا .. كيف لهؤلاء أن يسوغوا للناس شناعة وبشاعة ما قام به الحجاج ؟!!
لا أنكر عليه حسناته فأنا أشهد شهادة حق أنها كثيرة ، وأنه حقا كان رجلا يستعظم القرآن ، ويلين قلبه لذكر الله 
لكن لا لحد أن نبرزه بريئا وأنه مفترى عليه ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله !!

وكم أحب قولة الذهبي السالفة فيه ، وقول ابن كثير عنه : " إن أعظم ما نقم على الحجاج وصح من أفعاله سفك الدماء وكفى به عقوبه عند الله ، وقد كان حريصا على الجهاد وفتح البلاد، وكانت فيه سماحة إعطاء المال لأهل القرآن فكان يعطى على القرآن كثيرا ، ولما مات لم يترك سوى 300 درهم "

----------


## شهاب الدين السعدي

معلوم أن التدوين بدأ في العصر العباسي الأول ، ومعلوم أيضاً العداء الذي كان بين الأمويين والعاسيين ، لذلك فإن وجود مثل الحجاج في عهد الأمويين كان مرتعاً خصباً للمؤرخين في العصر العباسي أن ينسجوا حوله الأساطير ، وهذا لا ينفي ما ارتكبه الحجاج من فظائع حتى في حق الصحابة وقصته مع أنس بن مالك مشهورة لكن ليس بهذا الشكل الذي في كتب التاريخ ، إلى جانب أن له محاسناً أيضاً .

----------


## المجولي

أما عن القصة التي ذكرت ، فلم تذكر لها إسنادا أو مصدرا .. فحبذا لو تأتينا بأحدهما .

على أنني قرأت أوائل سطورها فاشتممت منها رائحة الشيعة واضحة قوية ، وعهدي بكل روايات الشيعة التكذيب المطلق .

----------


## محمدالخالدي

http://www.archive.org/download/Al-amaweyah1-Rm/11.rm

تفضلوا الرابط أعلاه لمعرفة بعضاً من أخبار الحجاج ... شريط ممتع.
للاستماع لباقي هذه السلسله ما عليك سوى تغيير الرقم (11) في آخر الرابط أعلاه وابدأ من (1) إلى رقم (20) كل رقم يعتبر مادة مختلفة عن الدولة الأموية.

----------


## ابو جوهر

هناك رسالة دكتوراة جيدة في بابها واسمها (الحجاج بن يوسف الثقفي المفترى عليه) للدكتور محمود زيادة من مطبوعات دار السلام أنصحك به

----------


## تميمي ابوعبدالله

السلام عليكم 
اخي المجولي هل ممكن تشرح لي من هم النواصب
اخي ابن جوهر وباقي الاعضاء جزاكم الله خير

----------


## صالح الطريف

هذا ماأورده الإمام ابن أبي العز الحنفي في شرحه للعقيدة الطحاوية ...

*قوله ونرى الصلاة خلف كل بر وفاجر من أهل القبلة وعلى من مات منهم*

شرح : قال صلى الله عليه وسلم : صلوا خلف كل بر وفاجر . رواه مكحول عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه ، وأخرجه الدارقطني ، قال : مكحول لم يلق أبا هريرة . وفي إسناده معاوية بن صالح ، متكلم فيه ، وقد احتج به مسلم في صحيحه . وخرج له الدارقطني أيضاً وأبو داود ، عن مكحول ، عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه ، قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم الصلاة واجبة عليكم مع كل مسلم ، براً كان أو فاجراً ، وإن عمل بالكبائر، والجهاد واجب عليكم مع كل أمير ، براً كان أو فاجراً ، وإن عمل الكبائر . وفي صحيح البخاري : أن عبد الله بن عمر رضي الله عنه كان يصلي خلف الحجاج بن يوسف الثقفي ، وكذا أنس بن مالك ، وكان الحجاج فاسقاً ظالماً . وفي صحيحه أيضاً ،أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : يصلون لكم ، فإن أصابوا فلكم ولهم ، وأن أخطأوا فلكم وعليهم . وعن عبد الله بن عمر رضي الله عنه ، أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : صلوا خلف من قال لا إله إلا الله ، وصلوا على من مات من أهل لا إله إلا الله . أخرجه الدارقطني من طرق ، وضعفها .

اعلم ، رحمك الله وإيانا : أنه يجوز للرجل أن يصلي خلف من لم يعلم منه بدعة ولا فسقاً ، باتفاق الأئمة ، وليس من شرط الائتمام أن يعلم المأموم اعتقاد إمامه ، ولا أن يمتحنه ، فيقول : ماذا تعتقد ؟ ! بل يصلي خلف المستور الحال ، ولو صلى خلف مبتدع يدعو إلى بدعته ، أو فاسق ظاهر الفسق ، وهو الإمام الراتب الذي لا يمكنه الصلاة إلا خلفه ، كإمام الجمعة والعيدين ، والإمام في صلاة الحج بعرفة ، ونحو ذلك - : فإن المأموم يصلي خلفه ، عند عامة السلف والخلف . ومن ترك الجمعة والجماعة خلف الإمام الفاجر ، فهو مبتدع عند أكثر العلماء . والصحيح أنه يصليها ولا يعيدها ، فإن الصحابة رضي الله عنهم كانوا يصلون الجمعة والجماعة خلف الأئمة الفجار ولا يعيدون ، كما كان عبد الله بن عمر يصلي خلف الحجاج بن يوسف ، وكذلك أنس رضي الله عنه ، كما تقدم ، وكذلك عبد الله بن مسعود رضي الله عنه وغيره يصلون خلف الوليد بن عقبة بن أبي معيط ، وكان يشرب الخمر ، حتى إنه صلى بهم الصبح مرة أربعاً ، ثم قال : أزيدكم ؟! فقال له ابن مسعود : ما زلنا معك منذ اليوم في زيادة ! ! وفي الصحيح : أن عثمان بن عفان رضي الله عنه لما حصر صلى بالناس شخص ، فسأل سائل عثمان : إنك إمام عامة ، وهذا الذي صلى بالناس إمام فتنة ؟ فقال : يا ابن أخي ، إن الصلاة من أحسن ما يعمل الناس ، فإذا أحسنوا فأحسن معهم ، وإذا أساؤوا فاجتنب إساءتهم .

----------


## تميمي ابوعبدالله

جزاك الله خير صح يا اخي صل خلف الامام وتوكل على الله ولا حاجة بمتحانه الا رافضي لعنه الله

----------


## الواحدي

الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله.
قال الحسن البصري: "كان الحَجّاج يتلو القرآنَ تلاوةَ أزْرَقيٍّ، ويَحكُم حُكمَ جبَّار."
وجاء في "فتح الباري" لابن رجب (باب: إمامة المفتون والمبتدع) أنَّ جعفر بن برقان قال: "سألتُ ميمونَ بن مهران عن الصَّلاة خلْف من يذكر أنه من الخوارج، فقال: "إنَّك لا تصلّي له، إنما تصلّي لله. قد كُنَّا نُصلّي خلْف الْحَجَّاج وهو حَروريٌّ أزْرَقِيّ." قال: "فنظرت إليه، فقال: "أتدري ما الحروريُّ الأزرقيّ؟ هو الذي إنْ خالفتَ رأيه، سَمَّاك كافرًا واستحلَّ دمك. وكان الْحَجَّاج كذلك."
وهذا الخبر فيه معنى عجيب، وهو أنَّ الحاكم إذا كان ممَّن يكفِّر غيره بسبب مسائل يسوغ فيها الخلاف، ويستحلّ دمهم لذلك: أُدرِج في قائمة الخوارج! فتهمة "الخارجية" ليست من نصيب المعترضين على الحكّام وحدهم، بل قد تنسحب على الحكَّام إذا صادروا رأي معارضيهم وحاربوهم بسببه، إذا كان هذا الرأي غير مجمَع على تكفير القائل به.
وفي هذا الخبر أيضا دليل على نسبيَّة هذه التهمة ومطّاطيّتها، وبالتالي ضرورة التحفُّظ في إطلاقها.
والله أعلم.
وليس في هذا خروج عن الموضوع. ففيه ذِكر إدانة أخرى تضاف إلى ما أدين به من ظلم وسفك للدماء، وهي إدانة تتعلَّق بعقيدته ومذهبه. وإن كان الاعتذار عنها أنّ ميمون بن مهران أراد مشابهة الحَجّاج للحرورية في استباحة الدماء، لا غير. لكن هذا الاعتذار لا يستقيم...

----------


## تميمي ابوعبدالله

الله يرحم الحجاج

----------


## الوايلي

نعم امره إلى الله سبحانه وتـعالى 

والله اعلم هل هو كافر او مسلم 

وهذا في علم الغيب ولا احد يعلم بذلك إلا انه اذ صرح بذلك هو نفسه

----------


## أبو الهمام البرقاوي

> هناك رسالة دكتوراة جيدة في بابها واسمها (الحجاج بن يوسف الثقفي المفترى عليه) للدكتور محمود زيادة من مطبوعات دار السلام أنصحك به


رأيته-قدراً- البارحة في تسجيلات النور الإسلامية .

----------


## عبدالله الحصين الثقفي

السلام عليكم  ورحمة الله  وبركاه -- وشهر كريم  مبارك   أخي الكريم  هل هذه  القصة  للغلام  والحجاج  رحمه الله  صحيحة وما سندها 


> اخي هل هؤلاء صخحبة  عبدالله بن عمر  عبد الله بن الزبير  سهل بن سعد 
> واتمنى ان تذكر لي قصتهم مع الحجاج حبذا لوكان كتاب سيرة الحجاج
> 
> 
> اما الخلافة فهو ليس بخليفة 
> 
> اخي لقيت قصة بين الغلام والحجاج مارأيك
> 
> الحجاج بن يوسف, والغلام الهاشمي(من روائع القَصَص) 
> ...







  رد مع اقتباس

----------

